# east bear gt-r front bumper



## jgr34 (Jul 7, 2020)

looking to find a front bumper and hood that East Bear use to sell as there GTS-R kit 
any info on any part would be appreciated.


----------



## Cirus (Mar 2, 2021)

You've posted this elsewhere a while back but I'll try anyway.

The East Bear hood in that picture is EBR34-FBND and you can still buy them on Nengun and elsewhere. Worth noting that any GTR style hood, including a genuine GTR hood (F5100-AA4MM), should do the job.

The original East Bear GTS-R front bumper seems to have been discontinued the best part of a decade ago and you're going to have a tough time getting your hands on one. I'd advise you find another style you like or just part with the extra cash for a genuine GTR bumper (62022-AA425).

If you want to keep your current bumper but remove the gap between the bonnet and top lip/bar, as you mentioned in a previous post, you could look into the East Bear top mall to see whether it's something that might work for you.


----------



## jgr34 (Jul 7, 2020)

i will continue to search and find one, as putting a stock gtr front bumper on a gtt looks terrible and requires fenders to be changed or mod to match the shape and the wider front fenders ruins the look of a the gtt body lines. someones has one i just have to track it down.


----------

